# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Portable Ubuntu

## Aedson

Pershendetje te gjitheve. 
Pata rastin te punoja me Ubuntu nga CD (pa e instaluar ne kompjuter) dhe me pelqeu jashte mase. Pas kesaj shkarkova Portable Ubuntu, por nuk po arrij dot te ekploroj kompjuterin nepermjet ketij sistemi, nuk arrij dot te gjej ku jane materialet ne hard disk. A mund te me ndihmoni me nje ide?
Pyetja e dyte: ne nje kompjuter me RAM 256 cili nga sistemet UNIX eshte me i lehti per t'u instaluar e per te punuar?
Ju falenderoj paraprakisht.

----------


## E=mc²

Po te jap disa video per momentin. Pasi nuk kam kohe te shkruj gjat.

Kliko ketu.

P.s Ke reth 24 video per Linux Ubuntu.

P.s1 Nese te duhet dicka tjeter me kontakto.

----------


## Aedson

Te falenderoj PÆON.
Videot ishin shume instruktive. Mbi bazen e tyre instalova Ubuntu 8.10 ne desktopin PIII dhe deri tani gjithcka shkon mire. 
Nje pyetje: si mund te shkarkoj nje program per te lexuar file chm?

----------


## E=mc²

> Te falenderoj PÆON.
> Videot ishin shume instruktive. Mbi bazen e tyre instalova Ubuntu 8.10 ne desktopin PIII dhe deri tani gjithcka shkon mire. 
> Nje pyetje: si mund te shkarkoj nje program per te lexuar file chm?


Me behet qejfi qe te kam mbaruar pune. Ju dhash videot per faktin se eshte shum here me e lehte per ti kthyer ne praktike, se sa ti lexosh dhe te fillosh ti besh praktike, pasi aty e ke dhe me pamie vizive po ashtu dhe me audio, ndersa e lexuara te ngadaleson dhe eshte me e predispozuar per te bere gabime. 

Sa per chm reader ke sa te duash ketu: Kliko ketu per te mar chm reader ose converter.

Suksese!

----------


## Aedson

Pershendetje!
Pyetja e radhes (sikunder jam perdorues i ri i Unix, pyetjet vijne radhe) eshte menyra e perdorimit te Wine ne ubuntu. Une e kam instaluar Wine, por nuk di si te ve ne perdorim iSilo qe e kam ne Windows, per te lexuar files pdb nepermjet Ubuntu. Kam lexuar diçka ne guidat qe qarkullojne ne internet, por nuk po arrij ta kuptoj se si mund ta instaloj ne Ubuntu nje program qe e kam te instaluar ne Windows. 
Pyetja e dyte: si firewall kam instaluar Filestarter, por kur i le te gjitha opsionet ne default, nuk me le te lidhem fare me internetin. Praktikisht punoj me ADSL te Albtelecom. A mund te me ndihmoni duke me treguar se cila komande duhet klikuar ne menyre qe lidhja me internetin te funksionoje normalisht, por te jem njekohesisht i mbrojtur?. Aktualisht, per t'u lidhur ne Internet jam i detyruar te çaktivizoj firewall-in. 
Ju falenderoj paraprakisht.
P.S. Eshte fjala per Ubuntu 9.04

----------


## helios

_sudo apt-get chmsee gnochm_ jane 2 programe nen Linux qe hapin file .chm .

Ketu dhe ketu gjen info per .pdb files. 

Sa per iSilo nen WINE, mjafton te klikosh mbi instaluesin e iSilo-s dhe te ndjekesh hapat e instalimit si nen Windows. Nese instaluesi nuk hapet, duhet konfiguruar Wine. Me pas programin e sapoinstaluar (iSilo) duhet ta diku tek menuja Applications.

----------


## xubuntu

> Pershendetje!
> Pyetja e radhes (sikunder jam perdorues i ri i Unix, pyetjet vijne radhe) eshte menyra e perdorimit te Wine ne ubuntu. Une e kam instaluar Wine, por nuk di si te ve ne perdorim iSilo qe e kam ne Windows, per te lexuar files pdb nepermjet Ubuntu. Kam lexuar diçka ne guidat qe qarkullojne ne internet, por nuk po arrij ta kuptoj se si mund ta instaloj ne Ubuntu nje program qe e kam te instaluar ne Windows. 
> Pyetja e dyte: si firewall kam instaluar Filestarter, por kur i le te gjitha opsionet ne default, nuk me le te lidhem fare me internetin. Praktikisht punoj me ADSL te Albtelecom. A mund te me ndihmoni duke me treguar se cila komande duhet klikuar ne menyre qe lidhja me internetin te funksionoje normalisht, por te jem njekohesisht i mbrojtur?. Aktualisht, per t'u lidhur ne Internet jam i detyruar te çaktivizoj firewall-in. 
> Ju falenderoj paraprakisht.
> P.S. Eshte fjala per Ubuntu 9.04


persa i perket firestarter , di default ai bllokon te gjitha conesionet ne hurje e lejon te gjitha ato ne dalje , per te naviguar perdoren conesionet ne dalje prandaj me impostacionet default ti duhet te navigosh.te ubuntu nje firewall nuk eshte i domosdoshem sepse nuk ka programe server active.neqofse se ti perdor nje router zaconisht ato kane edhe nje firewall.

----------


## Aedson

> persa i perket firestarter , di default ai bllokon te gjitha conesionet ne hurje e lejon te gjitha ato ne dalje , per te naviguar perdoren conesionet ne dalje prandaj me impostacionet default ti duhet te navigosh.te ubuntu nje firewall nuk eshte i domosdoshem sepse nuk ka programe server active.neqofse se ti perdor nje router zaconisht ato kane edhe nje firewall.


Duhet te kesh te drejte, xubuntu, sepse tani e shoh qe interneti funksionon normalisht, pavaresisht se opsionet e Firestarter jane ne default (nje Zot e di ç'do t'i kem bere ne fillim). Megjithate, persa i perket nevojes per instalimin e nje firewall-i ne ubuntu, ne guiden e perdorimit te ketij SO perdorimi i tij eshte i keshilluar, per te rritur sigurine gjate navigimit. Nga ana tjeter, Firestarter nganjehere bllokon disa tentativa per lidhje  (inbound), disa prej te cilave i konsideron si serioze. Domethenien e kesaj une nuk e di, por sidoqofte ndihem me i qete keshtu (i mesuar siç jam me Windows, nuk e ndjej veten mire nese punoj pa firewall). Po per antivirus a ka nevoje? Falemnderit te gjitheve.

----------


## xubuntu

> Duhet te kesh te drejte, xubuntu, sepse tani e shoh qe interneti funksionon normalisht, pavaresisht se opsionet e Firestarter jane ne default (nje Zot e di ç'do t'i kem bere ne fillim). Megjithate, persa i perket nevojes per instalimin e nje firewall-i ne ubuntu, ne guiden e perdorimit te ketij SO perdorimi i tij eshte i keshilluar, per te rritur sigurine gjate navigimit. Nga ana tjeter, Firestarter nganjehere bllokon disa tentativa per lidhje  (inbound), disa prej te cilave i konsideron si serioze. Domethenien e kesaj une nuk e di, por sidoqofte ndihem me i qete keshtu (i mesuar siç jam me Windows, nuk e ndjej veten mire nese punoj pa firewall). Po per antivirus a ka nevoje? Falemnderit te gjitheve.


per antivirus nuk ke nevoje sepse nuk ka viruse , por mund te instalosh clamtk neqoftese ke dualboot me windows ne compiuterin tend dhe kalon file nga linuxi te windowsi.clamtk mund ta perdoresh per ti contrrolluar ato para se ti kalosh te windowsi.te keshilloj ti instalosh programet nga synaptic o  aggiungi/rimuovi(ne shqip duhet te quhet shto/hiq :konfuz: )

----------

